# Photography Assistant Seeking work



## philhewitt (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm due to enter Australia to live permanently in 2013. I am currently self employed and work predominately as a freelance photography assistant specializing in high end fashion work.

I am an experienced retoucher & handle prints on a regular basis. I have worked with clients such as Esquire, D&G, FHM, Next, Debenhams, Jane Norman, Diesel, etc and many prestigious photographers. 

I will eventually make the change to photographer whenever things feel "ready" but with the inevitable move to Australia I am trying to see if there is any work going in my industry or where the best place would be to be based. I'm thinking Sydney, obviously. But any help would be great.

Phil


----------

